# My new band/new website/new video demos



## Spike (May 31, 2008)

Thought some of you might be interested in the website and video demos for my 'new' band. Started almost a year ago so I guess it's not that new. There's been seven people involved in what was a four piece band. Now we're down to the right three people. Chemistry is everything. I had to switch over to bass but it was worth it to end the arguments with the bass player. 

All the demos came from an afternoon live in a friend's studio. We played just ok. Too much preparation for the big day, too many bright white lights, too much fussing with cameras, no audience to feed off. Turned out alright though and we're pleased enough with the end results.

The website has already got us some gigs so it's serving its' intended purpose. We have three songs on it so far with more coming as soon as the mixing and video editing is done. Let me tell you that takes more than an afternoon. 

Anyway, hope you like the tunes. Here's the link:

http://www.kingcobra.band


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Excellent! You have a great vibe happening. The vocals are ballsy! I like!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I was trying to figure out what kind of music you are, and then saw the list at the top left - you are everything.

So, who are the final three and are you the bassist/singer, or the guitarist in the video?


----------



## Spike (May 31, 2008)

Thanks Lola for your comments. Glad you liked it.

Adcandour - we are a bit of everything. I think if you put 'alt' in front of all we do - alt rock, alt reggae,… - it would describe it. 

I'm the bassist/singer/songwriter. When we started I was the rhythm guitarist. I've played a lot of bass but it had been a while. My fingers are just starting to remember how to do it. Jordan Peterson is the real guitarist in the band. He's playing all my old parts and his at the same time. Greg Baturin is our drummer and his wife Anita sat in with us to sing. She's way too busy to do much more. We are looking for a singing keyboard player but no luck so far.

The web page will have all this bio stuff eventually. We rushed to get it up and haven't added to it since day one.

Thanks again to both of you for your comments, and to Keto for his thumbs up. I was beginning to think everybody hated it.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Spike said:


> Thanks Lola for your comments. Glad you liked it.
> 
> Adcandour - we are a bit of everything. I think if you put 'alt' in front of all we do - alt rock, alt reggae,… - it would describe it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response.

I was just trying to figure out who you were first and who was gone. I didn't want to say "awesome lead singer", and then have that be the person who was let go, haha.

I actually thought the tone to your voice is excellent - unique in a good way. I'm a fan of classic rock, so I enjoyed the song 'push' the most.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

My favorite song too! Push is what I liked best!


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice tight little group. Congrats i really enjoyed that.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Good tunes, I enjoyed that too!


----------



## SensoryOverload (Apr 19, 2015)

Listening to some songs now, but I'm impressed with the website, particularly the .band domain. Did you make it for free?


----------



## Spike (May 31, 2008)

SensoryOverload said:


> Listening to some songs now, but I'm impressed with the website, particularly the .band domain. Did you make it for free?


I put the website together using Web Builder. I've been writing software for over twenty years so I found it pretty easy to do. I think anyone with minimal computer skills could have done it. No programming involved, just dragging things from a menu and dropping them in place on the screen. You pick a text box, put it where you want it, and start typing. Same process for photo boxes, You Tube links. 

Web Builder is part of the package from Go Daddy and I think a bunch of other web hosting sites. I went with Go Daddy. There may have been better options. I heard of a few after the fact but my wife has been pleased with Go Daddy for her site.

Go Daddy brings you in with the $1.49 a month offer and then does all it can to get more from you as you check out. I had to pay extra for the .band domain. I took that and a higher bandwidth option and checked out at about 120 CDN for two years of hosting and the domain name I wanted.

I also setup Google analytics. It's cool to see where the hits are coming from. Mostly Canada, lots from the States, and the remainder from all over the world. How they are finding us I have no clue. No offers to play in Amsterdam or Melbourne yet. That's ok. Our goal is to play Lumby Days and the Sunshine Festival. Our big goal is a weekend at the Green.


----------

